# Which Mountain Biking shoes for platform pedals?



## peler87 (Aug 21, 2013)

Im trying to pick a good pair of mtn biking shoes for platform pedals. I have Wellgo Im stuck between the Teva Links, Teva Pinners, 5 10 Freeriders, 5 10 Impact Low. I like to do cross country riding, technical trails, and just all mountain stuff. These are the pedals I have.


----------



## ralj (Sep 18, 2009)

Check this very recent thread:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=870901
Some good stuff in there. For me it was between the Teva Links and the Freerider VXi's. Got the Links but haven't been on the bike because of a broken collar bone. Just read a preview of the 2014 All new FiveTen Impacts. Google that. definitely worth considering.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

I actually used my Keen sandals this past weekend. Lol In regards to your listed choices I like the styling of the Teva compared to the 5-10s.


----------



## griftymcgrift (Jul 15, 2013)

i dont have much experience riding and started out with just some vans and oydyssey jcpc pedals

i bought the 510 freeriders and they are great. they are a little heavy and have the thick sole but still very comfortable and i feel completely secure on my odyssey pedals. i wear them in combination with some POC ankle guards and ill probably be able to ditch the ankle guards once i improve my skills


----------



## Kayton (Feb 8, 2012)

5-10.


----------



## scuboo (Jan 19, 2013)

I use the 5 10's the grip from them is unreal and there really comfortable too, a little on the heavy side but comfy.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I find the Tevas have more flex and I use them for trail riding. Tevas are comfortable for walking or wearing for trail builds/maintenance. I find they are a little less grippy than the 5-10s, which I use for dh. 5-10 offer stable foot support and protection and are a great choice for bike park riding. I rarely slip off the pedals on steeps or jumps.


----------



## Brand0n1 (Oct 12, 2006)

I just started wearing Teva Links and love them.
Enough grip for me with just enough wiggle room to not feel welded when I need to slightly adjust. And they do look/feel more like regular shoe even though the soles are pretty stiff.


----------



## 722ish (Aug 3, 2009)

I only have experience with 5.10 freeriders but so far they are tops. Stick well even when wet!


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

I've tried the 5 10 Karvers and returned them , after some research any trail hiking shoes are great . My salomon XA GTX mids are great. They are super comfy ,durable ,light and waterproof . The tread on them is a nice shallow tread and with he platform pins they don't move . 

At least for me the 5 10 Karvers felt very big and super hot inside . There was no pedal feel .


----------

